# looking for monday trips



## tuna can (Sep 23, 2004)

Im Looking for anyone who goes out fishing on sunday's and monday's. Ive been fishing offshore in the gulf , the caribbean, and the pacific. I would love to find a boat to go out on. Im great with tackle and rigging for trolling ect. Also i can adjust to your style of fishing quickly. I have worked on several boats as a deckhand and now looking to get on another boat. I have cash for expenses. Lets hook up n fish yall!


----------

